# Sexual boundaries and foreplay



## greg28 (Jun 26, 2018)

She said we need more foreplay. I tried everything like letting her bj me, letting her watch me watch porn, letting her strip for me etc.. I’m too tired after her bj. What should I do?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

greg28 said:


> She said we need more foreplay. I tried everything like letting her bj me, letting her watch me watch porn, letting her strip for me etc.. I’m too tired after her bj. What should I do?


LOL. Is this a joke?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

You should let her go. Let her find someone who understands sexuality and will love, care for and make her scream with passion.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

NobodySpecial said:


> LOL. Is this a joke?


No, this is worse than a joke. This is just willful juvenile delinquency. I guess he got bored reading Penthouse forums.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

greg28 said:


> She said we need more foreplay. I tried everything like letting her bj me, letting her watch me watch porn, letting her strip for me etc.. I’m too tired after her bj. What should I do?



Have you asked her putting a finger up your ass? That might help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

InMyPrime said:


> Have you asked her putting a finger up your ass? That might help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wouldn't fit.... since his head is already up there.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

greg28 said:


> She said we need more foreplay. I tried everything like letting her bj me, letting her watch me watch porn, letting her strip for me etc.. I’m too tired after her bj. What should I do?


When you only have a one inch penis there’s not a lot you can do. Ask her to tell you about all the men who wear able to satisfy her before she gave up sex and married you.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Awwww, so porn doesn’t offend you anymore like in all your recent advice on the subject? Quickly got over that eh?

Summer came early guys! Started in June 2018 and lasted till now! Who knew?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Pegging is always the answer.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

greg28 said:


> She said we need more foreplay. I tried everything like letting her bj me, letting her watch me watch porn, letting her strip for me etc.. I’m too tired after her bj. What should I do?



This has to be a joke, surely no man could be this self-centered and selfish


----------



## StevenH (Aug 1, 2019)

greg28 said:


> She said we need more foreplay. I tried everything like letting her bj me, letting her watch me watch porn, letting her strip for me etc.. I’m too tired after her bj. What should I do?


Greg28: You lost us after the first sentence. It sounds like she is asking for more foreplay for HER needs. How she gets that foreplay can vary greatly... from giving you a BJ, or you spending time teasing/pleasing her, or giving her time with a toy. "Letting" her please you is not always the best way. How about "letting" her relax and enjoy you doing some things to/with her?!?! Your post alludes to you not being attentive to her needs. Ask her what she wants to do or if there's anything new she wants to 'try'. Coax her desires out. With some time, communication, and practice, you can do this!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

greg28 said:


> She said we need more foreplay. I tried everything like letting her bj me, letting her watch me watch porn, letting her strip for me etc.. I’m too tired after her bj. What should I do?


Haha, I'm sorry, this really isn't foreplay for her; it's all for you. Have you tried "letting her" enjoy herself while you maybe pleasure her?


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> It wouldn't fit.... since his head is already up there.


https://images.app.goo.gl/HWx1d2f3sgWrDE489


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

greg28 said:


> She said we need more foreplay. I tried everything like letting her bj me, letting her watch me watch porn, letting her strip for me etc.. I’m too tired after her bj. What should I do?


My idea of a good man is of one who when confronted with an issue of any nature, he starts by asking questions in order to fully understand what the issue is. It is much better to ask questions than to surmise.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

I was going to provide a serious answer but don't want to get caught in the collateral damage.


(but just in case, focus on HER while she 'later' focuses on you)


----------

